# Does anyone time trial?



## ComedyPilot (24 Oct 2009)

I have toyed with the idea of doing some time trialling next year. Never done any, so will be dead last. Never the less, I fancy giving it a go. 

Thoughts and / or advice?


----------



## palinurus (24 Oct 2009)

Find one and try it out, it really is easy to get started.

One way to start is with a local evening 10, many clubs run these from about mid-April through to mid August. Usually a couple of pounds to enter and you don't normally need to join the club to do your first one (if you are already a member of a CTT-affiliated club then you won't need to join the hosting club).

Or you can try an open event, it'll be a few pounds more and will probably take place on a Saturday afternoon (nice) or really early on a Sunday morning (at least you get the rest of the day free).

I didn't do any training before my first one- this has the advantage that when you do start training you make rapid progress. If you have an event targetted in, say, May you may want to start doing some harder efforts once or twice a week a few weeks before the event. You can be as low-tech or scientific with your training as you want, there's plenty of advice on the web.

Bet you won't be dead last.

Also look here: CTT


----------



## Noodley (24 Oct 2009)

CP

I asked a question in Training a few weeks ago and got some good advice 
I have not been able to do anything since I asked but as soon as I am fit again I shall be following some suggestions given.

I fancy giving it a go as well next year.


----------



## addictfreak (24 Oct 2009)

I have been toying with the same idea CP. I was initially worried about coming last, but my mate (he holds the course record) assures me that i'll be ok.
Im quite lucky as theres a TT takes place a couple of miles from me house every Wednesday evening (light nights only). So come the summer I will be there.


----------



## Ian H (24 Oct 2009)

Unlike road-racing it's something you can merely dabble in and still get satisfying results - by beating your 'PB' (personal best) etc. Of course if you want to beat the competition then you have to be more serious about it.


----------



## aJohnson (24 Oct 2009)

I was thinking of trying tt next year. Doubt I'll do very well because I'm very skinny so not really built for it, but it's always fun to try.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Oct 2009)

Noodley said:


> CP
> 
> *I asked a question in Training *a few weeks ago and got some good advice
> I have not been able to do anything since I asked but as soon as I am *fit *again I shall be following some suggestions given.



Hmmm! Mixing a 'Training' and 'Fitness' question!


----------



## peanut (24 Oct 2009)

ComedyPilot said:


> I have toyed with the idea of doing some time trialling next year. Never done any, so will be dead last. Never the less, I fancy giving it a go.
> 
> Thoughts and / or advice?



absobluddylutely 

I hoped to do a couple of 5mile TT's with my local club last month but it didn't happen.

I have been training on a couple of 5 mile loops locally but they are too hilly to get a decent speed up. There isn't 2.5 miles straight and level within 10 miles of me 

I keep seeing the times that others do and chicken out.

The fastest I've done a hilly 10 in was cough 38 mins cough 

I reckon we should start a TT training thread and log our training and times etc and share ideas.It should help with motivation . I'm going to aim to do my first next year in April 2010


----------



## peanut (24 Oct 2009)

heres an age handicap table . Not sure how it works or is applied ?
http://www.vtta.org.uk/newsite/StandardsTable.htm

heres a good novice guide from the Time Trialling Forum
http://www.timetriallingforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=22761


----------



## Noodley (24 Oct 2009)

peanut said:


> I reckon we should start a TT training thread and log our training and times etc and share ideas.



I reckon that's a good idea.

Maybe a thread for newbie TTers to get advice from more experienced TTers in Training and also the chance to moan, groan, share success, share set backs, share times, share cake <oops, it's just habit >, etc...

Not a stickie. As hopefully it will generate enough traffic.

How about using the TT training advice thread I started in Training?

This thread and that one could be amalgamated I suppose. But let's see what others think....


----------



## peanut (24 Oct 2009)

good idea. your thread in training would be ideal. Have you got a linky?
I need some motivation, I've been off my bike for 4x weeks and piled on 6lbs 

We should maybe each set a goal for next year, talk about training , check the weather then make a nice cup of tea and cake and settle down for the movie


----------



## Noodley (24 Oct 2009)

Link:

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=45726


----------



## Dave5N (25 Oct 2009)

Um, I don't see the point of it.


----------



## peanut (25 Oct 2009)

Dave5N said:


> Um, I don't see the point of it.



its the sharp bit on the end


----------



## Dave5N (25 Oct 2009)

No, testing. pointless.


----------



## Dave5N (25 Oct 2009)

race someone, ffs.


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Oct 2009)

Thanks for the advice peeps. I have been in a club before, but was 10 miles from their starting point, so would be knackered before club runs, blown away on them and still have 10 miles to get home. Have now put 2 years of solid solo work in to be a bit fitter, and am looking to join a club a bit further away, but more 'organised'. Also, they run a 25 mile TT that goes past my door, so I have a circuit to practice on.


----------



## palinurus (25 Oct 2009)

aJohnson said:


> I was thinking of trying tt next year. Doubt I'll do very well because I'm very skinny so not really built for it, but it's always fun to try.



Me too. There are hilly time trials and sporting courses and you'll probably do well on those.


----------



## livestrong10_02 (25 Oct 2009)

Dave5N said:


> No, testing. pointless.



why is it pointless ?
surely no more pointless than road racing or hill climbing or audaxing. personally i dont see the point in riding a 600 (cant think of anything worse) or even a 3 or 400 or LEL but loadsa ppl do it for their own reasons and road racing for points (BC events) equally pointless,

come to think of it, wiggo just won a stage race cause of his winning margin in the tt, someone should tell him his win is pointless or even LA or Big Mig basing their tour wins on the time trials


----------



## scott s10 (25 Oct 2009)

aJohnson said:


> I was thinking of trying tt next year. Doubt I'll do very well because I'm very skinny so not really built for it, but it's always fun to try.



im skinny but im ok at it size does not matter unless you mean skinny legs


----------



## scott s10 (25 Oct 2009)

also hows it pointless personally the time trial is the best event. it shows your power and your power endurance fitness. only my opinion


----------



## Dave5N (26 Oct 2009)

scott s10 said:


> also hows it pointless personally the time trial is the best event. it shows your power and your power endurance fitness. only my opinion



Does nothing for your grammar, it seems.


----------



## scott s10 (26 Oct 2009)

Dave5N said:


> Does nothing for your grammar, it seems.



its because i posted it when on the ps3. takes ages to do it propperly.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Oct 2009)

Anyone fancy a fatties' team time trial thingy?


----------



## wafflycat (26 Oct 2009)

Time trialling can be great fun.

The CTT website lists clubs across England & Wales that are affiliated to it. Have a look & get in contact with clubs in your local area. You can sound them out. The 'season' runs from March to October and during that time most clubs have a mid-week club event (usually 10 miles, but there's likely to be some 25s and at start & end of season the odd 5-mile event) where most will be happy to have you turn up and give a TT a go. Expect to be asked to make a decision on joining the club after you've tried a couple of events. 

Once you've joined a club affiliated to CTT, you're able to enter 'open' events run by other clubs and which form part of the annual calendar of events. There are events pretty much every weekend during the season, with mid-week open events too. The term 'open' means 'open to members of CTT affilated clubs' and are usually advance entry. It used to be by posting off an entry form to the organiser, but there has been steps made in online advance entry. Don't know the current situation on that as the offspring is no longer cycling competitively. The reason for advance entry was due to limitations on the number of riders allowed on any given course, and field layout in terms of rider start time and expected finishing time to make life practical from a timekeeper's POV. Open events have monetary prizes. These are usually 'scratch' = fastest overall & equates to adults under the age of 40, with 1st, 2nd & 3rd places, Juvenile & Junior prizes if there's youngsters taking part. For some reason they seemed to ignore espoirs category, even though it is an offical age category and has been for many years..Then there's the various veteran categories (a vet is anyone over 40, and the vet standards are available at CTT web site), so there's prizes for vets, then there's the handicap prizes, which are aimed at those new to the sport usually, the slower riders, to give them something to aim for.

So you'll see that there's a lot of awards on offer at most events - usually cash enough to cover entry fee - not huge - riders aren't in it to make a living, but to enjoy the sport. 

You can do TT-ing at many levels, from "I'm slow, but I enjoy riding and don't care that I'm slow" to "last time I did this distance/course I did X time and I want to see if I can beat it" to "I am lord of the universe and you can't catch me na-na-nana-na!"

As for courses, there's all sorts. From dual carriageways to country lanes and everything inbetween. Course distances are formally measured, and risk assessed - traffic levels are taken into account and if over a specific level, to course is not used. Similarly weather is taken into account and if the conditins on the day would mean the course is too dangerous to ride from the organiser's POV, the event will be called off. Riders are expected to adhere to the HC & ride safely - ride with your head down, not watching where you're going and you may well find yourself disqualified, and drafting another rider is a definite no-no leading to disqualification (riders are set off at one minute intervals). 

My son thoroughly enjoyed time trialling for several years. Now he's at university, he's not competing as his studies are coming first (fair enough).


----------



## wafflycat (26 Oct 2009)

As for riders, beleive me, I've seen all ages, all genders, and all shapes & sizes doing time trials. What I have not seen is people being belittled due to their size or lack of speed. What I have seen is people doing the sport at all levels from just having a bit of fun to Olympic preparation level. I've seen all levels of ability, able-bodied and disabled riders.

Go for it.


----------



## wafflycat (26 Oct 2009)

As regards numbers of riders taking part in any given event, I've seen anything from about 20, to over 100 riders in an open event, and as regards a more informal club event, anything from half-a-dozen to about 30.


----------



## Brahan (26 Oct 2009)

TTing is brilliant! I got hooked big time last year and haven't looked back. Yeah, I want to do other racing but the feeling of achievement when you PB is wicked. That's what it's about when you are starting out - beating you OWN time, not worrying about where you are placed. Obviously as you get quicker you'll target other folk in the club to beat but for the first few rides you should just enjoy it. If you're thinking about it then you should go for it. But beware - it's addictive. I did my 3rd 25 TT yesterday - here are some pics of it so you guys can see the different types of riders who turn up for some Sunday TT fun. http://www.mikeanton.com/Cycling/BrightonMitre25251009/index.html


----------



## darkstar (26 Oct 2009)

Think i'm going to try and incorporate TT training into my usual weekly routine, from now on i'm going to give this schedule a go;
Mon- Short 25 mile at a quick pace
Tue- 1 hour intervals, 5 minutes at race pace, 5 minutes off
Wed- Uni sprint training
Thurs- Day off
Fri- Day off
Sat- Medium ride (around 40 miles)
Sun- Longer ride with Uni (60 miles)

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## palinurus (26 Oct 2009)

Brahan said:


> TTing is brilliant! I got hooked big time last year and haven't looked back. Yeah, I want to do other racing but the feeling of achievement when you PB is wicked. That's what it's about when you are starting out - beating you OWN time, not worrying about where you are placed. Obviously as you get quicker you'll target other folk in the club to beat but for the first few rides you should just enjoy it. If you're thinking about it then you should go for it. But beware - it's addictive. I did my 3rd 25 TT yesterday - here are some pics of it so you guys can see the different types of riders who turn up for some Sunday TT fun. http://www.mikeanton.com/Cycling/BrightonMitre25251009/index.html



There are two guys riding Moultons! excellent (maybe more- I didn't get to the end).


----------



## palinurus (26 Oct 2009)

And a guy on a raleigh 20 or similar


----------



## peanut (26 Oct 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Anyone fancy a fatties' team time trial thingy?



I'm up for that


----------



## peanut (26 Oct 2009)

darkstar said:


> Think i'm going to try and incorporate TT training into my usual weekly routine, from now on i'm going to give this schedule a go;
> Mon- Short 25 mile at a quick pace
> Tue- 1 hour intervals, 5 minutes at race pace, 5 minutes off
> Wed- Uni sprint training
> ...



yes you are not really taking this seriously Darkstar.

I'd up Sat to 85 miles at level 2 and swim 3 miles on Fridays.


----------



## Will1985 (26 Oct 2009)

darkstar said:


> Think i'm going to try and incorporate TT training into my usual weekly routine [...] Anyone have any suggestions?


I wouldn't have 2 days off in a row. Wednesday and Sunday are obviously rigid - what sort of intensity are they? It's likely that you'll have to factor in lectures to the schedule as well. I would probably swap Monday or Tuesday with Thursday.

Is this something you plan to stick to rigidly for a long period of time? It is good to get some variety - as pre-season progresses and fitness improves you'll be wanting to focus on different elements of training which might need a different schedule.


By the way, what differentiates a short 25 miles from a normal 25 miles?


----------



## bonk man (26 Oct 2009)

palinurus said:


> There are two guys riding Moultons! excellent (maybe more- I didn't get to the end).



[ATTACH=full]177372[/ATTACH]

But I don't think I would ride a Raleigh 20 in a tt.... especially a folder..


----------



## ComedyPilot (26 Oct 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Anyone fancy a fatties' team time trial thingy?



I'm yer man!!!


----------



## darkstar (26 Oct 2009)

Will1985 said:


> I wouldn't have 2 days off in a row. Wednesday and Sunday are obviously rigid - what sort of intensity are they? It's likely that you'll have to factor in lectures to the schedule as well. I would probably swap Monday or Tuesday with Thursday.
> 
> Is this something you plan to stick to rigidly for a long period of time? It is good to get some variety - as pre-season progresses and fitness improves you'll be wanting to focus on different elements of training which might need a different schedule.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the feedback mate, yeh maybe two days off in a row wouldn't be the best of ideas, I'm really flexible in terms of time as i only have 6 hours of lectures per week, including thursday and friday off! (yes Geography is that easy)
I hope to ride this amount evey week until next April, with the hope of competing in the BUCS 10 mile TT 
What's you regime like?


----------



## CotterPin (26 Oct 2009)

dan_bo said:


> Anyone fancy a fatties' team time trial thingy?



Depends what your definition of a fatty is. Altho sadly I think I might fit it.


----------



## Campfire (26 Oct 2009)

Just do it! It's quite addictive though. Used to myself when I was a lass & older but am too fond of pootling nowadays. Have also organized a fair few too. My Grandad had a 50m TT as a memorial in his name, still run to this day.


----------



## aran20 (27 Oct 2009)

scott s10 said:


> its because i posted it when on the ps3. takes ages to do it propperly.




Don't rise to him...


----------



## Rassendyll (27 Oct 2009)

darkstar said:


> Think i'm going to try and incorporate TT training into my usual weekly routine, from now on i'm going to give this schedule a go;
> Mon- Short 25 mile at a quick pace
> Tue- 1 hour intervals, 5 minutes at race pace, 5 minutes off
> Wed- Uni sprint training
> ...



I will preface this by saying I've never been much of the type who sticks to rigid plans and consequently I don't claim a great knowledge of them.

But having hung out with a few people (Ironman, triathlon types) who are and do it seems to me that planned training should take place over a cycle of some weeks, rather than doing much the same thing each week.

Roughly I would suggest:
Week 1 - mainly aerobic, endurance work over distance
Week 2 - some aerobic and some higher heart-rate work - consistent time-trial sort of stuff and some intervals. Like your current week.
Week 3 - mainly TT, intervals and sprints
Week 4 - light aerobic, sub-aerobic - mainly recovery

That's not always practical of course but a bit of variation doesn't hurt.


----------



## darkstar (27 Oct 2009)

Rassendyll said:


> I will preface this by saying I've never been much of the type who sticks to rigid plans and consequently I don't claim a great knowledge of them.
> 
> But having hung out with a few people (Ironman, triathlon types) who are and do it seems to me that planned training should take place over a cycle of some weeks, rather than doing much the same thing each week.
> 
> ...


Great advice, cheers.
That makes sense, i suppose if you do the exact same routine every week the body will become used to it and won't progress as quickly as possible.


----------



## a_n_t (27 Oct 2009)

aJohnson said:


> I was thinking of trying tt next year. Doubt I'll do very well because I'm very skinny so not really built for it, but it's always fun to try.




Look no further than Brad Wiggins?

I'm skinny too and I ended up as club handicap champion this year


----------



## peanut (6 Nov 2009)

I have been reading everything that I can find on the net about winter preperation for TT's and the general consensus of the top testers seems to be make sure first that you get a solid mileage fitness base in first before even thinking about specific aerobic/anerobic/fartlek/sprint training in .

There is an excellent CD guide available on ebay for a fiver written by one of the UK top testers .


----------



## Young Un (6 Nov 2009)

Dave5N said:


> No, testing. pointless.



It helps on bone dry cyclo cross corses when there are two or three long open flat bits


----------



## mad al (6 Nov 2009)

Good thread this as getting to do TT next year is the driving force for my cycling

The only set back so far has been my health, not much can be done about that though so pedal on regardless as and when I can and as already said, mileage over the winter months is very important.

Good luck guys and gals.

Alan


----------



## peanut (6 Nov 2009)

Same here Alan. I seem to have lost my mojo lately. If I don't start cycling again soon I'm going to lose what little strength and fitness I have left.

I really like the idea of testing . Its you against the clock . I have set myself the target of competing in the first TT at my local club course in early April next year so 4x and a bit months away.
The first few of the year are 5 mile so luckily its a nice short distance to train for.

Keep in touch here and we can share any tips or problems we come across. Bit of moral support occasionally 
good luck


----------



## dan_bo (6 Nov 2009)

'Ere Peanut. Sort it out.


----------



## peanut (6 Nov 2009)

dan_bo said:


> 'Ere Peanut. Sort it out.


cheers Dan


----------



## ComedyPilot (19 Apr 2010)

Oh dear god..................what have I done?


Only entered a 12.2 mile TT tomorrow night!!!!

Bricking it big style now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brahan (19 Apr 2010)

Excellent! I'm chuffed that you're actually going to go ahead with it - considering this thread was started late last year, you've had enough time to bottle it.

Let us know how it goes yeah?


----------



## ComedyPilot (19 Apr 2010)

As long as I get round in one piece, you'll get to know about it.

I have never done anything like this before, never having been very competitive, so this is TOTALLY out of my comfort zone.


----------



## ComedyPilot (19 Apr 2010)

Just got an email with my start time: 19:03

I've got 23 hours 46 minutes to prepare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## craigwend (19 Apr 2010)

Looks a nice circuit...

http://www.hullthursdayrc.co.uk/X/Courses/NewCourses/TTCourses.html


good luck fella, erm break a spoke B)


----------



## dan_bo (19 Apr 2010)

Go on CP! Blow your head off!


----------



## ComedyPilot (19 Apr 2010)

dan_bo said:


> Go on CP! Blow your head off!



Cheers Dan, I'll do that fastening my shoes on, riding the 12 is going to be torture.


----------



## ComedyPilot (19 Apr 2010)

craigwend said:


> Looks a nice circuit...
> 
> http://www.hullthursdayrc.co.uk/X/Courses/NewCourses/TTCourses.html
> 
> ...



Cheers Craig, I don't intend to break anything, but there's bound to be some mishap or other.


----------



## ComedyPilot (19 Apr 2010)

21:53hrs to go - and I'm off to bed


----------



## ComedyPilot (20 Apr 2010)

2 1/2 hours to go - Eeeeeeeeek


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Apr 2010)

Good luck with your TT!


----------



## palinurus (20 Apr 2010)

Don't start off too fast!

Ooops, too late.


----------



## Brahan (20 Apr 2010)

.....I'm dying to know......


----------



## palinurus (20 Apr 2010)

Me too.


----------



## ComedyPilot (20 Apr 2010)

Well, I did it.


----------



## ComedyPilot (20 Apr 2010)

Cough.....wheeeeze


----------



## ComedyPilot (20 Apr 2010)

12.2miles - 43:44 and I was 3rd from last (I think)


----------



## craigwend (20 Apr 2010)

Average speed of 16.85083 not bad on a cold (ooh it was  &  windy) not last and first attempt!

Well done that man


----------



## ComedyPilot (21 Apr 2010)

craigwend said:


> Average speed of 16.85083 not bad on a cold (ooh it was  &  windy) not last and first attempt!
> 
> Well done that man



Thanks Craig. I learnt a lot last night, and there were three places on the course where I was actually faster than other people, and I gained on THEM!!

Can't wait for the next in 2 weeks!


----------



## Aperitif (21 Apr 2010)

Well done CP!


----------



## Rob3rt (21 Apr 2010)

Congrats thats a good time  Glad you enjoyed your 1st outing


----------



## dan_bo (21 Apr 2010)

Good on yer CP!


----------



## palinurus (21 Apr 2010)

Nice one!


----------



## Brahan (21 Apr 2010)

Well done CP. Now that you've broken the seal you won't be able to stop. 



ComedyPilot said:


> Can't wait for the next in 2 weeks!



...and I bet you knock a minute off.


----------



## ComedyPilot (21 Apr 2010)

Thanks all.

I am now looking forward to the next one. It is in 2 weeks time, on a course quite close to home, so I am going to train a bit on it, see what lap time I can do.


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 May 2010)

Just got in from my second time trial. 13.8 miles in 44:38 - 18.55MPH, and increase in speed of almost 2mph!!

Well chuffed.


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 May 2010)

The winner did it in a smidgen over 30 mins (I think) that's 27mph!!!!


----------



## ComedyPilot (4 May 2010)

Brahan said:


> ...and I bet you knock a minute off.



13.8 miles at 16.73 mph (last time's average speed) is a time of 49.34 (approx)
I did it at 18.55mph in a time of 44.38 - That's 4 seconds shy of knocking 5 minutes off - and it was almost 2 miles longer!!!!!


Well chuffed!!!!!!!


----------

